# Hybrids



## Andrenw (May 2, 2019)

Hybrids are good for working at Uber?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes Prius gets 45-50 mpg.


----------



## Andrenw (May 2, 2019)

Hyunday sonata 2011, is good?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Andrenw said:


> Hybrids are good for working at Uber?


Sure, until they break down and cost an arm and a leg to fix.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Just stay FAR away from Nissan hybrids with the CVT trans. Absolute shit.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Prius is ?. Don't listen too collector, he's a hater


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There are a ton of non dealers that will replace bad cells in your Hybrid battery starting at $400 and up. You'll save that in gas costs your first month of driving a Hybrid. Most desirable Hybrid will be Toyota, Prius, Camry and the Hyundai Ionic, although I don't know anything about resale and reliability on the Hyundai. Toyota reliability and resale are legendary.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

He’s, I have a Ford Escape hybrid for a SUV I’m getting 28 - 34 MPG.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd advise to look up replacement hybrid battery cost BEFORE considering buying a used hybrid vehicle. 

Old battery dies. If you don't want to replace it, don't buy a old used hybrid vehicle.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes... I drive a Ford CMax and I don't understand how the people with vehicles that get worse than 40mpg make any money at the current X rates.

Don't buy a C-Max before the 2015 model year... The transmissions on the 2013's had a 75% failure rate at 100k supposedly. 2014 was slightly better... but it was supposedly corrected for 2015. The resale is horrible on them, you should be able to get one for a song.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> Yes... I drive a Ford CMax and I don't understand how the people with vehicles that get worse than 40mpg make any money at the current X rates.
> 
> Don't buy a C-Max before the 2015 model year... The transmissions on the 2013's had a 75% failure rate at 100k supposedly. 2014 was slightly better... but it was supposedly corrected for 2015. The resale is horrible on them, you should be able to get one for a song.


I think they've been discontinued, no?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

VictorD said:


> I think they've been discontinued, no?


2018 was the last year. 2016+ has the nice Sync 3 and supposedly are rock solid.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> 2018 was the last year. 2016+ has the nice Sync 3 and supposedly are rock solid.


For that type of design, I'd probably go with the Kia Niro before the Ford.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Whatever car your get make sure it actually qualifies to be on either Uber or Lyft. 

LMAO! Someone here recently bought a new car and found out it doesn't qualify. 
Do your homework!


----------



## UfeelMe? (Oct 8, 2018)

A well maintained Prius will hit at least 400K miles. And at least a couple batteries.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UfeelMe? said:


> A well maintained Prius will hit at least 400K miles. And at least a couple batteries.


For all those that watch Only Fools and Horses, most cars will reach 400k miles.

But they will be like Triggers Broom, 5 new heads and 3 new handles


----------



## UfeelMe? (Oct 8, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> For all those that watch Only Fools and Horses, most cars will reach 400k miles.
> 
> But they will be like Triggers Broom, 5 new heads and 3 new handles


Again, just the Nickle batteries, the engine and transmission will be fine as long as you change the fluids regularly. As is with most Toyotas. Ask any mechanic. But believe whatever you want to believe, I guess.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UfeelMe? said:


> Again, just the Nickle batteries, the engine and transmission will be fine as long as you change the fluids regularly. As is with most Toyotas. Ask any mechanic. But believe whatever you want to believe, I guess.


I believe fact.

Not opinion

Currently in London there has been a spate of last generation Prius going on fire, so clearly they are not as reliable as some people think.


----------



## UfeelMe? (Oct 8, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> I believe fact.
> 
> Not opinion
> 
> Currently in London there has been a spate of last generation Prius going on fire, so clearly they are not as reliable as some people think.


I guess I was a tad vague, I apologize, I was specifically referring to the 2nd 3rd gen Prius and Toyotas in general but hybrids especially since they stress the engine a whole lot less, there are duds, of course, as is with any product. But yes Lithium batteries explode if not manufactured correctly, see Galaxy Note 7. London got a bad batch. Nice cherry picking, though.



UberLuxbod said:


> I believe fact.
> 
> Not opinion
> 
> Currently in London there has been a spate of last generation Prius going on fire, so clearly they are not as reliable as some people think.


Also I can't seem to find any reports on this "spate" of exploding London Priuses. Either Google is a bad search engine, or you're lying. So much for believing in facts. I think you're referring to the Toyota hybrid recall? Which Toyota addressed last year before anything like the lie you stated happened.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UfeelMe? said:


> I guess I was a tad vague, I apologize, I was specifically referring to the 2nd 3rd gen Prius and Toyotas in general but hybrids especially since they stress the engine a whole lot less, there are duds, of course, as is with any product. But yes Lithium batteries explode if not manufactured correctly, see Galaxy Note 7. London got a bad batch. Nice cherry picking, though.
> 
> 
> Also I can't seem to find any reports on this "spate" of exploding London Priuses. Either Google is a bad search engine, or you're lying. So much for believing in facts. I think you're referring to the Toyota hybrid recall? Which Toyota addressed last year before anything like the lie you stated happened.


Did I say they were exploding?

No.

I said they were going on fire, an explosion is something completely different.

A bad batch?

These are all 2009 to 2016 models. No fires on earlier models or later models.

I haven't even touched on the other problems that affect the Prius.

Wether these problems affect the current shape Prius I don't know, though as the oldest is 3 years old it will likely take some time before reliability issues surface.

I should mention that in London not very many Prius are used by private motorists, the vast majority are used as Private Hire/Uber cars.


----------



## UfeelMe? (Oct 8, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> Did I say they were exploding?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Yes.

That's why I only quoted "spate", you knew what I meant by saying "exploding". I googled catching fire and "going on fire" too, and all I got was a few videos from 2015 and 2017, a bit of a far cry from "Currently". What you're referring to are a few isolated cases, which I drew a parallel to the Galaxy Note 7, also an isolated case. You make it seem like there's a flurry of fire catching Priuses. Consider how many Priuses there are on the road world wide, It would make headline news if they were as defective or unreliable as you're trying to make them out to be. There are FOR SURE 3 year old Priuses with hundreds of thousands of miles, excuse me, kilometers to know how reliable they are. You said it yourself "the vast majority are used as Private Hire/Uber cars", you left out Taxis. Hmmm, I wonder why that is? Certainly not because they're unreliable and they're "going on fire".

By the way, I think the Prius has always been a hideous looking, terrible handling, slow as sin vehicle.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberLuxbod said:


> For all those that watch Only Fools and Horses, most cars will reach 400k miles.
> 
> But they will be like Triggers Broom, 5 new heads and 3 new handles


200k on my 2015 Gen 3 and running like a top. 
Not sure if you know what your talking about with reliability of the Prius. 
For the amount of Prius that are on the road, I'm pretty sure it's safe to say they're fairly reliable. 
Considering most Taxis use them says something about reliability.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

one of the best cars fr the money


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Sure, until they break down and cost an arm and a leg to fix.


That's why you buy an extended warranty.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

get a bluetooth odb2 reader download(android) torque $5 check the battery before you buy it it is not that hard

the batteries are pretty solid do your homework you will find a good one

I picked up a pilot took him to his piper cherokee 140 he told me he owned 30 prius all generations he used them for his business said it was the best car ever made i believed him and the reading and research says the same FACTS


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Iann said:


> 200k on my 2015 Gen 3 and running like a top.
> Not sure if you know what your talking about with reliability of the Prius.
> For the amount of Prius that are on the road, I'm pretty sure it's safe to say they're fairly reliable.
> Considering most Taxis use them says something about reliability.


You have read my post but not actually managed to understand what was written.

Of course your sample of one is certainly relevant..........

But my data is based on a City where Private Hire (or as you might call it Rideshare) have driven the Prius in significant numbers for over a decade.

The current Prius is too new to really have any problems as they are all less than 3 years old and still under their Warranty.

However the previous shape is now exhibiting several common problems.

EGRs and sudden engine bay fires are just two that are becoming increasingly common.

Front wheel bearings also seem to be a common failure.

Could this be due to years of abuse and neglect?

Very probably, that however doesn't change the facts.

The Prius is reliable, up to a point, then it is no more or less reliable than any other vehicle out to constant usage.

It's only real advantage is fuel economy.

We also have a fair few Grey Imports from Japan being used on Uber in London their advantage is they are often well maintained and low mileage for their age.

You can chose to be a fanboy if you like, there is nothing wrong with that.



rubisgsa said:


> get a bluetooth odb2 reader download(android) torque $5 check the battery before you buy it it is not that hard
> 
> the batteries are pretty solid do your homework you will find a good one
> 
> I picked up a pilot took him to his piper cherokee 140 he told me he owned 30 prius all generations he used them for his business said it was the best car ever made i believed him and the reading and research says the same FACTS


Hardly conclusive evidence.

People still believe the hype surrounding Tesla's that is published by those with a huge Tesla bias.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I know people with prius’s From 2009, 10, 11 and later that haven’t had any major issues as described, the battery cost has dropped tremendously and with proper maintenance the Prius is the best car for ride share. Dollar for dollar it can’t be beat.
A new Prius has a 10 year warranty, most people buy the extended warranties for peace of mind but don’t get to use them because the Prius is well engineered.
Of course if a person doesn’t have proper maintenance performed as required then yes problems will happen, but following manufacture maintenance schedule the Prius should last 15 years or more.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> He's, I have a Ford Escape hybrid for a SUV I'm getting 28 - 34 MPG.


SUV? An Escape? Lol ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> There are a ton of non dealers that will replace bad cells in your Hybrid battery starting at $400 and up. You'll save that in gas costs your first month of driving a Hybrid. Most desirable Hybrid will be Toyota, Prius, Camry and the Hyundai Ionic, although I don't know anything about resale and reliability on the Hyundai. Toyota reliability and resale are legendary.


Changing out the traction battery yourself isn't very hard either, takes a couple hours with 5 common hand tools. One of those guys that specialize in swapping out batteries can do it in an hour or less. I've seen the batteries go for 300 bux here.

You can also change the bad cells yourself for 30-40 bux a cell. Usually one of the 28 cells stops working causing the battery to not work correctly. I'm kinda actually looking forward to my battery going out so I can change it.



UberLuxbod said:


> Did I say they were exploding?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


https://www.consumerreports.org/car-recalls-defects/toyota-prius-recall-for-fire-risk/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

observer said:


> Changing out the traction battery yourself isn't very hard either, takes a couple hours with 5 common hand tools. One of those guys that specialize in swapping out batteries can do it in an hour or less. I've seen the batteries go for 300 bux here.
> 
> You can also change the bad cells yourself for 30-40 bux a cell. Usually one of the 28 cells stops working causing the battery to not work correctly. I'm kinda actually looking forward to my battery going out so I can change it.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true mechanic.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

yeah i wanna change mine sometime too!!

fanboy not really just bought it

I am talking my own real world experience. the general consensus is that it is the best car for uber X tell me if i am wrong?????

hardly a sample of one pfttttt


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UfeelMe? said:


> Yes.
> 
> That's why I only quoted "spate", you knew what I meant by saying "exploding". I googled catching fire and "going on fire" too, and all I got was a few videos from 2015 and 2017, a bit of a far cry from "Currently". What you're referring to are a few isolated cases, which I drew a parallel to the Galaxy Note 7, also an isolated case. You make it seem like there's a flurry of fire catching Priuses. Consider how many Priuses there are on the road world wide, It would make headline news if they were as defective or unreliable as you're trying to make them out to be. There are FOR SURE 3 year old Priuses with hundreds of thousands of miles, excuse me, kilometers to know how reliable they are. You said it yourself "the vast majority are used as Private Hire/Uber cars", you left out Taxis. Hmmm, I wonder why that is? Certainly not because they're unreliable and they're "going on fire".
> 
> By the way, I think the Prius has always been a hideous looking, terrible handling, slow as sin vehicle.


I always thought the Gen 3 Prius Performance Plus model was a nice looking car.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Hybrids are great for Uber. Don't pay attention to people extolling the battery. I've met plenty a Prius driving cabbie and U/L driver that have taken their Prius to 300k+ miles. Even the Ford Fusion Hybrids can go to 175k+ miles without issue.

Im in Houston, a town reliant on oil and gas, and people here chirp the same battery reliability concerns. I grew up in Los Angeles and know one person with a 1st gen 2004 Prius that had to replace at 187k miles, 15 years after they bought the car.

There are plenty of vehicle cost calculators that will take into account what you paid for the vehicle, est. maintenance, depreciation, interest on the loan, gasoline price, mpg, insurance premium. The longer you keep the Hybrid and the higher the gas prices in your area the better the savings. Your actual operating cost per mile should be about half the IRS rate per mile.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

How does everybody feel about Hyundai Sonata and Kia Optima hybrids? 

I like the way they look, but don’t know how they hold up. 

Anybody driving one currently, or owned in the past?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Went from Infiniti g37s(17-19mpg) to q50s hybrid (28-30mpg). Year over year I've saved on average about 35-40% in fuel cost. I'll definitely miss that when it's the Qs turn to go.


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

I get about 42MPG on my Lexus ES. I only accept Comfort and Select rides. For X, I only take 45+ minute rides or a minimum $5 surge or more


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> Did I say they were exploding?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


I have an 09 prius here in Phoenix. Runs like a top


----------

